# RIP JF Pelland, 11 November 2011



## dapaterson (14 Nov 2011)

Jean Francois Pelland, a former member of 3 FER in Westmount, was shot in Egypt last week and succumbed to his wounds on Friday.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/todays-paper/Montrealer+there+everyone/5705458/story.html

http://www.thestar.com/article/1086274--canadian-teacher-killed-in-egypt-remembered-as-fun-adventurous


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Nov 2011)

RIP Soldier!!
 
Our condolences to the family and friends of Mr. Pelland.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Nov 2011)

RIP


----------

